# Looking for the thread that tells you what info is 100% needed in the US to relabel with your logo



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I know this is a dead horse I am beating. I read the govt site, but some reason I am still unclear. What is 100% needed on the neck tag? Greatly appreciated to anyone who answers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your Company Name or your RN#
Fabric content (100 cotton, ,etc.)
Country of Origin
Care Instructions


----------



## MAD King (Aug 2, 2015)

https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-center/guidance/complying-made-usa-standard


----------

